# The Simpsons Movie



## Ron Burgundy (25 Jul 2007)

Well i say it today and as a simpsons fan i wasn't really impressed. Waited a long time for this and have to say it honestly was a let down. Didn't think it, but most of the laughs were in the trailer........

I think its time to let it die and stop flogging the dead horse


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Jul 2007)

Just thinking, should this be in letting off steam or shooting the breeze


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jul 2007)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Just thinking, should this be in letting off steam or shooting the breeze


Doh!


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Jul 2007)

Thats a shame - i'm dying to see it - was it really all that bad? Did you see it in a cinema - were others laughing? Darn it!! So looking forward to it.


----------



## Firefly (26 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Doh!


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jul 2007)

Most of the funniest bits are in the ads/previews alright.

Have to agree with the guy on Today FM this evening (involved in Pet Sounds in some way)-the first 8/9 series are definitely the best-I don't think much of a lot of the newer episodes.

Plenty of people laughing and not 'bad', but you're not missing out by waiting for the DVD (or TV etc.)


----------



## Cahir (27 Jul 2007)

It got great reviews yesterday on most of the radio stations but I'm still not 3expecting much.  I'll go to see it anyway.


----------



## delboy159 (27 Jul 2007)

I went to the movie with the not expecting much frame of mind and really enjoyed it... It doesn't "go to another level" or anything but is as good if not a bit better than a tv episode except there were more plots and gags due to the extra length..


----------



## KalEl (27 Jul 2007)

They had one of the producers on Today FM last night and they asked him to name his favourite episode...he said the one where Bart sells his soul.

My own favourite is the one with Scorpio and James Bond.

Anyone else got any favourites?


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Jul 2007)

When Bart plays Rod/Todd in Crazy Golf ("Your putter's name is Charleen").
When Bart attempts to jump Springfield Gorge-Homer ends up in the ambulence and crashes into the tree-one of the funniest things I have ever seen.
When Shelbyvillans steal Springfield's Lemon Tree ("Shake harder...")
When Bart joins the Junior Campers ("Give Me 10,000 Krusty Burgers")
The Softball episode.


P.S. Albert Brooks (who was the voice of Hank Scorpio) plays a major part in the movie.


----------



## Caveat (27 Jul 2007)

Mr Burns' son being 'kidnapped' ("yes, yes I am missing one son - return it immediately")

&

Homer accused of molesting the babysitter ("mmmm gummy bears")


----------



## almo (28 Jul 2007)

Just watching the movie now and it just doesn't seem to work, unlike the series.

Mr. Burns election
Anything with Ralph Wiggum
All the takes on movies - Citizen Kane was one of the best done.


----------



## IrishGunner (28 Jul 2007)

Was going to watch it online but will give uci my hard earned cash

Best episode was city of new york v homer simpson the dont show it now

Or the Cape Fear take off the thompsons

Best Episode ever


----------



## daithi (28 Jul 2007)

South Park is still funnier IMO..

d


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Jul 2007)

Folks please don't recommend sites/services that show copyright material without permission.


----------



## IrishGunner (29 Jul 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Folks please don't recommend sites/services that show copyright material without permission.



will do

Saw the movie tonight best bits in the trailers as per usual good laugh but I thought the Southpark movie was better


----------



## KalEl (29 Jul 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Folks please don't recommend sites/services that show copyright material without permission.


 
Fair enough...it wasn't a recommendation though, just a statement of fact.
I saw the movie this evening and was not impressed. Just an overly long episode really which will have you looking at your watch after about 45 minutes.


----------



## Cahir (30 Jul 2007)

It was ok.  Funny enough in parts but just like a long episode.  Don't think I've ever been to a movie with so many screaming kids in the audience.


----------



## Tarquin (31 Jul 2007)

I ll


----------



## ney001 (1 Aug 2007)

First half an hour was hilarious - Bart and Homer on the roof - brilliant, after that no so many laughs, except for Spider pig of course, reminded me of pinchy the lobster, very funny!


----------



## shanegl (1 Aug 2007)

Tarquin said:


> I enjoyed it, Bart skateboarding in the nude and don't forget Maggie's first word...you have to stay right until the end of the credits.


 
[nerd]Maggie already spoke in the series, voice by Liz Taylor.[/nerd]


----------



## ailbhe (1 Aug 2007)

KalEl said:


> They had one of the producers on Today FM last night and they asked him to name his favourite episode...he said the one where Bart sells his soul.
> 
> My own favourite is the one with Scorpio and James Bond.
> 
> Anyone else got any favourites?


 

King Sized Homer.....
The fingers you have used to dial are too fat. To order a special dialling wand please mash the keypad with your fingers now....

Excellent!

On the Movie, don't go expecting to see anything out of the ordinary. It really is just an extended version of the series. Enjoyable though!


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Aug 2007)

Scorpio is one of my favs - or the Garbage man can! I've come here to rattle some cages. Mr Simpson, leave the bird alone. NEVER!


----------



## MargeSimpson (2 Aug 2007)

I liked the part where Homer is frantically flicking through the Bible and makes some comment about there being no answers in this book!


----------



## gipimann (2 Aug 2007)

MargeSimpson said:


> I liked the part where Homer is frantically flicking through the Bible and makes some comment about there being no answers in this book!


 
Shouldn't you have declared a possible conflict of interests before posting, Marge ?


----------



## elefantfresh (2 Aug 2007)

> I liked the part where Homer is frantically flicking through the Bible and makes some comment about there being no answers in this book!


 
"Boy, this is one preachy book. Everyones a sinner except this guy."


----------

